# Sub class 190 Visa processing time



## VENKATESHGP (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi,

I am currently in the process of applying for Australian Sunclass 190 visa and want to know what are advantages and disadvantages of this Visa and also how mutch time it will take to get my visa. 

Any one with same intent or want to apply for visa can post threir updates.


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

as far i know

advantages: time frame of visa is 5 weeks , u will get all the facilities for pr 

disadvantage:u should stay in concern state for 2 years if ur employment oppurtunity is low in ur intended state it will be difficult for u to change the state


----------



## moitrai (Mar 20, 2014)

how many days required to get the visa, in your case- after case officer assigned


----------



## sandeep_cm (Sep 6, 2013)

*Process after the Visa is granted*

Hi,

I would like to know the process after the visa is approved. What is the time frame by which we need to decide on moving to Australia?


----------

